# Newbie: clearing water lines before setting off ?



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All,

OK.... the person we bought our Fiat Ducato off was really helpful with the handover but something is not quite clear.

ISSUE: CLEANING WATER PIPES
He told us to fill the fresh water tank halfway with some "pipe cleaner and water", then turn on all the taps etc, hot and cold, and flush through before setting off, to clean the pipes in the kitchen and bathroom.

2 things concern me:

1) If I do this, the "pipe cleaner" liquid get heated up when i turn on the water heater, and i am worried the chemical will harm the water heater ?
2) If i put this "chemical" into my fresh water tank, will this not then pollute my fresh water supply ? the same supply that i am going to use to cook with and wash my dishes with and clean my face with ?

Can you guys help me out here please <----- CONFUSED !

Thanks all

Oz


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Oz,

Every few months I use a couple of bottles of Milton sterilising fluid to add into my 100 gallon RV water tank. I make sure it goes in halfway through filling then run all the taps until I can smell it.

I leave it for a few hours then empty the tank and re fill. I get fresh water which has no odour.

Obviously you wont need as much, but I am sure you can work out a suitable dosage.

Some will say don't use Milton, but I and others have been using it for years with no detrimental effect.

Best regards

Chris
ps you need to change your signature to show a Fiat not a Foat! Unless you have re badged it :lol:


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi OZ,
Milton works for me!!!


----------



## 116839 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi guys..... so i just let the milton sit in the pipes for a short while and then run them empty, then refill the water tabk again and flush through right ?

Will the milton damage the water heater when i heat up the water when running through the hot-water taps ?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Milton for me too . . run it through the pipes & taps [inc shower head] and then leave for few hours, drain water tank and re-fill with fresh water - run it through the pipes/taps again and in necessary refresh water & flush once more, no it won't [as far as I know] harm the heater


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

ozmen said:


> Will the milton damage the water heater when i heat up the water when running through the hot-water taps ?


Hi Ozmen

There are many special water tank cleaners but I have always used Milton.

My water heater tank has some internal aluminium parts so this is what I do :

Drain down the waste water tank and the freshwater tank ... through the drain valves... you should find this easy although it seems that some fresh water drain taps are hidden away from view.

Do not drain down the hot water heater leave that full of fresh water and switch off the heater ... you must not have the heater turned on while doing this :roll:

Look up the size of your fresh water tank and calculate how much Milton you will need to add.

Info from Milton :- HERE <<<<

Quarter fill the water tank , mix up a watering can full of water with the amount of Milton ..add that to the tank... then fill the tank with more fresh water.

Draw water through all the COLD taps till you can smell the Milton ( needs a sensitive nose :lol: ) top up the tank.

Leave to soak ... I do an hour or more although it says 30 mins is enough.

Now draw the water through the HOT taps and allow it to run away and fill fill the waste tank.... this will take quite a while and will clean the hot tank and pipes while you do it. You can go round the cold taps and run some through those too. Leave the Milton water in the waste tank for an hour or two.

Drain the fresh tank completely through the drain valve and refill it with fresh water. Pull the fresh water through all of the taps ...smell/taste it to make sure it has flushed out the Milton.

After an hour or more drain down the waste tank...that will now also have been cleaned by the Milton.

Mike


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We too use Milton but it only sterilises....it isn't a cleaner???
It simply kills all the bacteria in the debris which sits in the pipes and tanks. :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi EJB,

Whilst you are right it is a sterilising fluid you only have to put it in a tea stained mug to see how well it cleans!

Regards

Chris


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*milton = bleach!*

If I remember rightly Milton is basically mild bleach. (I havent got a bottle to check the contents) So it will clean your tea cup aswell as sterilize.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

EJB said:


> We too use Milton but it only sterilises....it isn't a cleaner???
> It simply kills all the bacteria in the debris which sits in the pipes and tanks. :wink:


Hi

Yes you are right and only a physical clean will remove debris that is stuck onto the walls of the tank.... that is why I have recently used a drainpipe cleaning attachment* connected to my pressure washer to clean out both tanks and the filler pipe.

*the drain cleaning attachment is a long thin flexible pipe that connects to a pressure washer and has three nozzles that squirt backwards to pull it into the pipe and another nozzle that squirts forwards and cleans out the pipe ...or in this case the tank. Once it gets into the tank it flails around and cleans out all the "debris".... then I do a normal milton clean.

many newer motorhomes have the water tank inboard and they can be cleaned thriugh the inspection hatch... mine are outboard and have no hatch :wink:

Mike


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Not sure if I'm being dense here, but shouldn't we make it clear that you don't need to go through this rigmarole every time you set off!

I've still got the now (sadly) defunct Carver Cascade water heater and I'm sure I read/heard somewhere that Milton or any bleach would rot its innards. For that reason I use some little tablets from the local caravan accessory shop, but I only bother to do this once a year. Never had any bother with the water supply - touch wood.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Oz,
> 
> Every few months I use a couple of bottles of Milton sterilising fluid to add into my 100 gallon RV water tank. I make sure it goes in halfway through filling then run all the taps until I can smell it.
> Best regards
> ...


Chris, how do you do this, I got to use a hosepipe to fill mine, and I cant work out how to put a cleaner in the Fresh tank.

I presume that the cleaner in the Fresh water will clean the Grey and black tanks as you drain off the Fresh water......sorry for being thick.

Ta


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

bandaid said:


> I presume that the cleaner in the Fresh water will clean the Grey and black tanks as you drain off the Fresh water......sorry for being thick.
> 
> Ta


Hi bandaid

My method above will work for you too....you will just need a lot more milton for your bus :lol:

mike


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Adrian,

I use a funnel! Yes it is that simple! You know one of those new fangled ones that have a long stem.

Basically I half fill the tanks, then pour in two bottles of milton then fill up the tanks. That way it is suitably mixed.

Run all the taps, toilet, shower and water purifier.

Leave for a few hours then run some into the black and and grey tank by keeping toilet and taps on, then drain the rest.

Once it is empty I don't bother flushing it out again. Whatever small amount of milton that is left disperses well with 100 gallons of water!

A little milton/bleach wont harm anyway. After all that is what they put in the water that is supplied to your home!

As to cleaning the black and grey tanks I basically run water through them on our return. Filling and emptying a few times. Of course if anything is stuck in there you can always use the ice cube trick! Put loads of ice cubes down the toilet and drive around for a while. It will bash the hell out of any poo that does not want to shift! Works a treat.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

but the problem is, I havent got a Filler Hole like I had in my Fendt. I got a 2 way valve thingy, which I have to attach the hose, ( usually with a fair degree of spray) so, any suggestions as to a method for getting the Milton into the system would be gratefully received....................I spose I could pour the Milton into the hose then attach the hose,.....too much effort required.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Adrian,

Sounds like you are talking about the city water filler. Don't you have a separate filler as well?

If not, I reckon I would just get a small piece of hose especially for the job.

Regards

Chris


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> I've still got the now (sadly) defunct Carver Cascade water heater and I'm sure I read/heard somewhere that Milton or any bleach would rot its innards.


Hi Mikemoss

I have a Carver too and it has an internal aluminium rod that holds the tank ends together and sealed ..... so that's the most vulnerable bit. Milton will even attack stainless steel if it is strong and in contact long enough.

That's why I do it the way I do it :wink: the Carver heater stays full of fresh water until I start the drain off.... then the milton water just flushes through it not spending long enough in there to do any damage... but it gets a bit of a clean.

Mike


----------

